# LOTS to learn!



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I finally get to hang out here. YES! I am officially a dairy person, having spent much time this last week up close and personal with my heifer's uddet {big grin}!! Have wanted to do this for years. What a learning curve...butter and yogurt are tops on the list. Cheese will be next. Does this sound reasonable? What is your best resource book?


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Not sure if anyone will respond, maybe I have cow cooties or something....How large of a double boiler should be needed to make cheese?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I usually make cheese in 4 gallon batches...that should give you an idea.
best resource for cheese?

http://cheeseforum.org/forum/


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Do you use a double boiler or a thick bottomed pan? Thanks for the link.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I use an electrical canner and a very large stock pot...
I have both thin walled and a heavy bottomed one that I use for heating whey when making mozz and for making whole milk ricotta.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I have a thick bottomed stock pot that gets used all the time. I scorched a batch of syrup in it and am trying to get the carbon off. First time I have done that, hope never to do it again. It would be good to not have to purchase anything else. 
Not sure why cheese making seems so intimidating, heck, the cow part should be the worst of it!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

It is a science more than an art....that is what makes it seem so intimidating to some.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Prime-Pacific-Stainless-Steel-Quart/dp/B0017WPY1A/ref=pd_sbs_k_6

have and love this pot. there is lots to learn, you are right! I've done it a few years now and feel like I know very little. but its sooo rewarding to open a round of your OWN cheese from your own animals! and then serve it to company with a loaf of crusty homemade bread, and a nice bottle of red.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

That looks like the pot I am trying to get the carbonized maple syrup off from. That is a good price, thanks for the link. I also see a really easy to read thermometer. The candy thermometer is shrinking, those number are worse than the phone book! 
Yum, homemade cheese and bread.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice long stemmed thermometer works best...candy thermometers just don't really work well for cheese making at all IMHO.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

I use a old electric oven with a router control from harbor freight for a four gal batch of cheese


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Tab, if you haven't gotten your pot cleaned up yet try hot water with a dryer sheet thrown in. It doesn't work for every burned on food but can do an amazing job with some stuff. Just let it sit for a while.

One of my best reference for making dairy products has been this website:
http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/cheese/cheese.html

A couple of book I have and like are:
http://www.amazon.com/Artisan-Chees...=1365332214&sr=1-3&keywords=cheese+making+kit
and
http://www.amazon.com/Home-Cheese-M...sr=1-7&keywords=cheese+making+kit&tag=yjtv-20

I've heard these are good too but haven't read them yet:
http://www.amazon.com/200-Easy-Home...sr=1-5&keywords=cheese+making+kit&tag=yjtv-20
and
http://www.amazon.com/Homemade-Livi...sr=1-8&keywords=cheese+making+kit&tag=yjtv-20

Also, search YouTube (we call it youtube university!) for cheese, yogurt, butter, etc., recipes. Some people post some amazingly good and instructive videos.
To start out, look for some easy soft cheese recipes like cottage or paneer if you like them.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks for the links. Still working on the pan, will try the dryer sheet. 
Have made some yogurt and vinegar cheese, yum! I am researching homemade cheese presses as I want to try some hard cheese. Dh is not a fan of soft cheeses but I can eat them until the cows come home! (As my mother used to say.) The yogurt is kind of lumpy, is this normal? I drained it to allow for a thicker product.
I found a recipe for 5 gallons. Is this the upper limit for home cheese? 
Do you usually skim the cream or use it in the cheese?


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Most of us don't want to lift more than 5 gal of milk @ a time, especially when its in a heavy pot  Good luck on your cheese making venture!


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Chewie, got a pot from Amazon, thanks again for the link. They had used ones, actually think they were returns, for a bit less. Looks like a pot that will get lots of use.
SueMc, the fankhauser site has come in very handy. It is so common sense with lots of explanations and yet it doesn't "talk down" to the beginner, nice site.
Took the advice for a long stemmed thermometer and love it. Thanks to all. Think of the good advice when I am munching on these dairy products!


----------

